# can colic come back????



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

she's almost 4 mos old and it was gone for a week or so, now its back worse than ever. it's only 11:20 am and I'm starting to cry myself. ds pooped in his diaper and i can't even change it. dd is so hysterical and nothings working... swaddling, sushing, nursing, bouncing.... nothing.


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

This sounds like my grandson. He had it about 2 weeks old and now he is 4 months old and it seems to have started again. He just screams and it makes me want to cry. Nothing seems to help - he doesn't even want to be held. Gas drops help a little and jiggling him pretty good distracts him a little. I feel for you!


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

This sounds like my grandson. He had it about 2 weeks old and now he is 4 months old and it seems to have started again. He just screams and it makes me want to cry. Nothing seems to help - he doesn't even want to be held. Gas drops help a little and jiggling him pretty good distracts him a little. I feel for you!


----------



## anonymous4_20 (Nov 3, 2005)

Our colic seems to resurface around growth spurt times or any time he's eating more often. DS is also 4 months and has been having some crying fits again. It doesn't usually last as long anymore, but it's still there. Our dr. says it has to do with constipation and a reluctance to poop. It always starts up around a day before a bowel movement and ends a few hours after one.

I'm sure you've probably tried everything, but a warm washcloth and gripe water were the only things that even came close to working for us. The dr. suggested a little apple juice to move things through quicker, but I haven't wanted to try that yet because I'm afraid it will upset him. If you haven't tried walking and wearing him yet due to wintry weather, give it a try now if it's nice outside. It worked for me so well the other day that I got seriously upset about having a winter baby and not being able to do it during the worst days!


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Do you breastfeed? IF so, you might want to think about an elimination diet or at the very least eliminating dairy. SOmetimes that can help fussy babies once they get all of the dairy out of their system.
Gossamer


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

nak

yup, I do breastfeed. And I did eliminate dairy completely for three weeks with no change. Then I started eating dairy ALOT to see if she reacted... nope. She is sick with a cold today though. So, maybe she was feeling that...? I was also realizing that she almost never gets a complete nap. Ds almost always inadvertantly wakes her up, whether I'm slinging her or if i've put her down in another room. I feel like i spend most of my day trying to get her to sleep or keep ds from waking her up!


----------



## anonymous4_20 (Nov 3, 2005)

That's funny--DS doesn't nap well, either. I think it has to do with the gas/digestive processes waking him up. When he's not colicky, he naps well. I think he's just very sensitive to it all moving around down there. Then when he's tired he deals with it all very poorly.

For the record, I checked out the dairy connection, too. There doesn't seem to be a link.

Is it any better today, ajsgirl? Do you notice a connection to the bowel movements at all? I'm curious because I asked about it again last night at LLL and they said he couldn't be constipated if the consitency of the bms was good, which it is. He still only goes once a week, though, and fights it every time.

What a puzzle these little ones are! Good luck to you--I can't even imagine dealing with this with a sibling around!


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

She does seem to be better today. She's falling asleep faster and not crying for so long or as hard. There's no link to bm issues here. She goes a few times a day!

I'm so torn about it all. I want to hold/sling her for naps, but then I get nothing done and feel like I'm ignoring ds, cuz he "needs" so much... an apple, cheerios, a drink, "for me to see what he's doing over here"...and if I do those things, then she wakes up (such a light sleeper). But if I put her down, then she wakes up due to lack of warm mommy/booby contact. My dh says that's why 1st borns are high needs/bossy and 2nds are more "go with the flow". I'm not sure about that, but I can see his point.

just curious, anonymous, how often and for how long is your ds sleeping? my dd still seems to be catnapping all day. I thought she'd be in more of a routine by now.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

When you say "colic" do you mean that she cries at a predictable time of day, or is she just generally fussy? If she's fussy, gassy, burping a lot it's probably something you are eating. Look for a pink or red ring around the anus if she's allergic or her tools are too acidic.

If she's spitting up or you can hear wet burps, gurgly voice, coughing, if she's a poor sleeper, arches her back or turns her head away, looks stiff sometimes, then it could be acid reflux. Reflux babies are very poor sleepers if their acid is not under control. OTOH high needs babies also love and *need* someone to lie nex to them to sleep, even without reflux or other problems.


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

She definitely has some reflux. ds had it too and we tried so many meds, prilosec being the only thing that made a difference. At her next appt, I'm going to mention it and maybe the ped will put her on something. She spits up ALOT and is upset by it. These past few days, she has been spitting up more and sleeping worse. I didn't think about a connection... hmm... We hadn't been medicating her for it only because she's had thrush and was already getting meds/probiotics for that around the clock. That seems to be better though, so I'm ready to tackle this issue now.

No ring around the anus or rash at all. No burping, some gas, but not that upsets her.

Her colic used to be just in the evening for HOURS... like from 5 til 11! She seems better during that time now, but during the daytime she is fussy so much of her waking time.

USAmma, I appreciate your input on the reflux, since you are a reflux expert/veteran!


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

USAmma,

is there an OTC remedy that I can try before we go to Rx meds? Like mylanta or something?


----------



## anonymous4_20 (Nov 3, 2005)

On a good day, my ds can sleep for 2 or 3 hours during the day, either all in one go or in 2 naps. He never takes more than 2 naps. If his stomach is bothering him, though, he does the catnap thing. On average, he gets about one long nap (1 to 1 1/2 hours) and a shorter nap of about 30 minutes.

Now if you count his time at the breast (he sleeps/dozes through most of his feedings) I'm sure it adds up to a bit more. But I'm never sure if he's asleep or just relaxing, so I find it hard to count those sessions unless they go for longer than 30 minutes.

I'm glad your dd is doing a bit better today. My little guy is still a bit cranky, but not too bad yet.


----------



## kozmickreations05 (Apr 8, 2006)

As a mother of a colicy baby I know first hand how you feel. Our son had colic from day one all the way up to about 3.5 mo....then all of a sudden he just snapped out of it. With ds he really missed the womb, he didnt like all the commotion and noise of this world. What worked with ds is trying to recreate the womb....real tight swaddeling,swishing noises, LLOOOOTTTSSS of bf'ing, and low lights. I tell you what saved me was my ocean sounds noise make doodad. Ds still sleeps with it, he didnt like the womb noise but the ocean sound seemed to work. Also you may try just letting him try to adjust himself...when ds didnt stop after my trying everything i would but him in his car seat (oh yeah slept in his cs for 4 mos b/c it kept him tight like i the womb!!!) and let him cry for 5 min just to see if things changed..it wouldnt work allthe time but sometimes he'd just pass out or when i came back to get him he'd be happy i was back and he'd atleast chill for a while!! If none of my advice works i am sorry but i know what you are feeling and just know it will pass eventually!! I'm sorry hunny







!! You my 100%compassion, i wouldnt wish a colicky baby on my worst enemy!


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

you can do mylanta cherry supreme just fine in the short term. our gi is ok with us using it long term too, but ds reacts to it (allergic reaction) so we just use prilosec (zegerid).

i would normally do about 2.5 ml at a time, and no more than 10 ml a day. it did help for a bit.


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

that sounds like the amount i was giving her. i'm not sure it's working, but i've only given it a couple of times here and there. our family prac is prescribing something for her tomorrow. she's not spitting up too much today. but some days it's ounces!

i think the thing that makes her the fussiest is when she's tired and can't figure out how to get herself to sleep. the thing that has worked the best so far is swaddling and shushing and then she calmsherself enough to nurse to sleep.


----------

